

Amazon just added Route 53 DNS to the AWS Management Console - hornbaker
http://i.imgur.com/lcV5v.png

======
hornbaker
FYI: anyone wanting to use Amazon's Elastic Load Balancer with a "naked"
domain (zone apex, no subdomain) like I do with bumb.ly is pretty much forced
to use Route 53 for their DNS, which offers unique "A Alias" records tied to
the ELB address (since you can't use CNAMEs for the zone apex).

This release of a management console for Route 53 has been a LONG time coming.

